# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Painting Concrete garage floor

## nev25

Wondering what the paint is that they paint in workshop/Garage floors (Grey in colour)
I'm in the process of erecting  a 6x9  kit garage and was wondering if its worth doing how its applied and is it bes to do before or after the kit goes up

----------


## dazzler

Cant help with the name nev but it must be pretty hard/damage proof as I have seen a lot of workshops with it and it doesnt scratch easily. 
Pls post the name if you find out.   I bet its some kind of 2pak application.

----------


## Blocker

Nev,
Zinsser distribute a water based 2 pack floor coating called "Epoxy Shield".It comes in a DIY kit which includes coating ,pre cleaner and instructional DVD.Colours are grey or beige.If you have a local Paint Specialist that stocks Zinsser primers they should stock this product....Dulux released a local version recently but I believe it is not as simple to use.
Regards,
Blocker :2thumbsup:

----------


## Wildman

Depending on what you want the floor painted for ( performance or looks), Diamite from Cementaid is a far better solution than painting unless you want the colour of paint. http://www.cementaid.com/diam.htm 
It case hardens the surface (3-5mm) of the concrete massively (drill holes before treatment) and makes the surface impervious to liquids and dust. I was working on job a few years ago where we used it and it is amazing. I saw sump oil wiped up without a trace being left. It can be applied to existing concrete as well, it needs to be 2 weeks old before treatment. 
It is not cheap though, we bought a 60 litre drum of it (120 sqm) and it was about $1000 10 years ago. 
Cheers
Ben

----------


## leeton

You could always look at Paving Paint...I used it in a shed to dress up as a bit of a rumpus room...looked good and was pretty hardy.

----------


## Bloss

Epoxy's the go - and some come with anti-slip too. Dulux has one - most of the brand names do too: Dulux LuxaFloor Eco2 is one I've used. But the Berger Jet Dry paving paint works well too - and much cheaper. As always prep is critical - do not try to paint until maybe 2mths after concrete is down and against all male instincts read and follow instructions.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## m6sports

I  N  S T R UC TI O N S   
what are these instructions your talking about and were would one find them   :Shock:   lol

----------


## Terrian

> It is not cheap though, we bought a 60 litre drum of it (120 sqm) and it was about $1000 10 years ago.

  5 years ago we bought a couple of 20lt drums for $120 per drum, was the sealer that is used in commercial multi story car parks, mob in Box Hill.

----------


## Terrian

> I  N  S T R UC TI O N S   
> what are these instructions your talking about and were would one find them    lol

  some one once told, many many years ago. me there was small writing on the label, I couldn't see it so didn't believe him, hey, did I tell I got new glasses anot all that long ago ?

----------


## yozza

I painted the floor in my 11 by 9.15 metre barn.  I wanted a paint that was oil, grease, petrol etc proof as a do a lot of mechanical/car/motorbike stuff at home. 
The product i used was http://www.aitkenfreeman.com  
No problems yet and i have welded on it, spilt petrol, oil ......  I just mop it up!!  no stains yet.  The guy a bought it off actually was a industrial floor painter and he said he has put it down on warehouses with 24hr pedestrian/forklift traffic and after 10 years it is still perfect. 
It is a water based, high solid 2-pack epoxy.

----------


## Wildman

> 5 years ago we bought a couple of 20lt drums for $120 per drum, was the sealer that is used in commercial multi story car parks, mob in Box Hill.

  Maybe it was a 205 litre drum we got, I definitely remember it being around the $1000 mark. It also may have come down in price....

----------


## Terrian

> Maybe it was a 205 litre drum we got, I definitely remember it being around the $1000 mark. It also may have come down in price....

  Yeah, sounds like you may have bought the 44gal drums, and no, the price hasn't dropped :Smilie:

----------


## Ashore

Stear clear of paving paint , not worth the effort if your going to be using it a bit , go with the 2 pac . :2thumbsup: 
I'de go after the sheds up less chance of damage to the coating , draging trusses etc , and if don't matter if it rains 15 minutes after you apply the coating , drying time might be a bit longer 
One question why grey in colour  :Confused:

----------


## nev25

> One question why grey in colour

  Thanks
Ive only ever seen a shed/workshop floor in a Grey.Blue colour
And am wondering what the product was
I'm told it a sealer of some sort

----------


## Ashore

You can add pigment to almost anything , think about the colour that is most usefull to you , ie to be able to see stuff you drop, bright yellow perhaps , after all its your shed and why should you give a  thought to what others think if it suits your purpose  :Rolleyes:

----------

